

Suggest HN: make a separate community just for Bitcoin articles - bitops

I feel like HN is being taken over by news about Bitcoin. I find Bitcoin fascinating and interesting, but far too many articles are posted about it here. It&#x27;s just a lot of pro&#x2F;con churn and very little real news.<p>Bitcoin will take some time to evolve. Don&#x27;t miss the forest for the trees; don&#x27;t miss the trees for the bark.
======
derefr
I find it amusing—and just a little ironic—that the only truly "HN-material"
Bitcoin article I've seen
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6862727](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6862727))
was posted just today.

Look at the discussion that that article triggered. It's HN at its best,
discussing Bitcoin in the same manner we would discuss, say, Nginx. From now
on, if anyone needs an article to point to to explain the difference between
"discussing a politicized technology" and "discussing _the politics of_ a
technology," this one should do.

Now we just have to manage a purely-technical discussion of Tor...

------
clarry
Suggest HN: make a separate community just for javascript & web crapps.

And for articles about big tech corps (Google, MS, Apple, etc.) doing this and
that, repeated in all mainstream tech media.

Same for politics.

------
anthracis417
Suggest HN: make a separate community just for:

X program in X amount of lines Why I like this programming language Patent
trolls

------
mithras
As a real bitcoin supporter I agree. It's too much for the casual HN reader
and the die hard bitcoin users have usually heard the news through other
channels.

------
pmcpinto
During the last weeks I've been working in a concept like this, so if someone
is interested feel free to sign up to the "The Currency" mailing list in
[http://thecurrency.io/](http://thecurrency.io/) or send me an e-mail to
hi@thecurrency.io. I count to have some news in the next weeks.

I also appreciate to have some feedback about the landing page: brand, value
proposition, etc.

------
naiyt
There's a large community over at
[http://reddit.com/r/bitcoin](http://reddit.com/r/bitcoin). Most of the
Bitcoin posts we see here could likely be relegated to a more specific venue
like that. I do like seeing interesting Bitcoin posts here from time to time,
but it does seem like everyday there's a slew of new Bitcoin posts.

~~~
andrewljohnson
/r/bitcoinmarkets is better

~~~
naiyt
I haven't been there before. What makes it better? (/r/bitcoin could
definitely use a lot of improvement, of course, so an improved sub would be
interesting to me.)

~~~
jaredsohn
Also check /r/BitcoinSerious. The sidebar of each subreddit should describe
what makes it different from /r/bitcoin.

------
tylerdurd3n
Yes, I am sick of Bitcoin posts, please get away!

------
dlsym
Yay! Subhns! I suggest news.ycombinator.com/hn/bitcoin

But yes. I agree. The amount of Bitcoin related posts is too damn high.

Edit: Link.

------
hkmurakami
Flagging them is probably plenty effective.

------
lcedp
I'm sick of posts suggesting to resolve the Bitcoin posts issue more than of
the posts itself.

------
unlimited_power
Already built:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6867232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6867232)

------
sunseb
Agreed ! And the best way to earn bitcoins in the future : make your startup
successful !

------
kanishkkunal
Agreed!

~~~
kanishkkunal
Wow, someone down voted me and took away that 1 karma I had, just because I
agreed with this topic.

------
knowitall
God forbid anybody could be interested in other things than you are.

Btw your submission singlehandedly increased the amount of Bitcoin articles on
the HN front page by 33%.

